# Good Neighbourhood in Barcelona?



## marysep (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We are a middle-age Canadian couple (from Vancouver) who are coming to Barcelona for 3 months starting around mid-September 2013. In the next year or two, we may move to Barcelona permanently.

Neither of us have been to Barcelona before. We are looking for a quiet and safe neighbourhood close to downtown. We are looking to rent a small 1 bedroom apartment for about 3 months. We will not have a car but we love walking. 

Any suggestions about a nice neighbourhood?

Thank you


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I would look in Sant Gervasi/Sarria....not the least expensive, but safer and quieter than
others in the city. From there you could go to the center walking 30-40 minutes, or metro
10....rents have been falling the last couple of years so look around, and check lots of places.


----------



## marysep (Mar 21, 2013)

*re:Good neighbourhood Barcelona*

Thank you very much for this useful information! We will check it out.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Horta-Guinardó is also nice  Up the hill away from the centre so great views, but plenty of connections to the centre.

Have a look around when you're here  If you have any other questions about BCN, I'll do my best to answer!


----------



## marysep (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for your reply!


----------

